# CHANEL Holiday 08: La Collection Paris Moscou



## fawp (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:
Spring boarding off the huge success of last summer's *Robertson* Nail Collection, *Chanel* is introducing yet another set of limited edition polishes. The brainchild of Global Creative Director, *Peter Philips*, the *Moscow Nail Collection* consists of three glowing and intense looking glittery, black-based polishes inspired the beauty of Russian women. Making an appearance at the *Chanel Paris-Moscow* show on December 3rd, the colors are now available for purchase.
_â€œThe* Or de Russie* nail colour we used on the models at the show comes from the new CHANEL Moscow Collection, composed of three shades that I specially created for the show,â€ states Peter Philips. â€œThe base of these three shades is black, to which we added a different sparkle for each of the colours: red, gold and blue. The *Feu de Russie* shade is intense and reflects passion. *Or de Russie* has a slight gold patina and evokes richness, while *Nuit de Russie *blue is full of mystery. When you apply the shades, which are rather dark, the surprising element is that they capture light so well that they create a fireworks effect â€“ the shades dazzle with an unbelievable sparkle.â€_

_The 2008 collection looked to Moscow, capital of a country and a culture which fascinated Gabrielle Chanel. With the Grand Duke Dimitri Pavlovich, Mademoiselle discovered the splendor of the tsars. In 1927, with Ernest Beaux, the perfumer of the tsars, she created her own fragrance, Cuir de Russie. She borrowed the pea jacket and pelisse from her lover Dmitri and gave them a feminine touch. The lavish embroidery and the byzantine accents of the Russian empire jewels are recurrent leitmotivs in the world of Chanel. But her most brilliant connections with Russia are still those with the Russian artists like Stravinsky, Diaghilev and Lifar._

The Chanel Moscow nail colour collection is available exclusively at CHANEL boutiques, CHANEL Makeup Studios and on *Chanel.com*. Suggested retail price: $30.00

Read the rest of the article here:Chanel Moscow Nail Colour Collection |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource






Please file this under "Things I really, really want for Christmas but cannot afford." God, that Nuit de Russie is to die for! If I found that in my stocking on Christmas morning I would be a very, very happy girl!


----------



## kcam125 (Dec 18, 2008)

ooohh!!!! i like 357- the blue one!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ooooh I like the first colour, very vampy, that would look gorgeous on short manicured nails!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 18, 2008)

B, I was thinking the same thing. Nice!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 18, 2008)

I love that very very dark nail colors are still in. So sexy and rock and roll, but classy at the same time.


----------



## RetroKitten (Dec 20, 2008)

Swatches can be found here:

Chanel Paris Moscou - Moscow Nail Polish Collection: Swatches, Review

And recommendations for dupes here:

Alternative Dupes for Chanel's Moscow Nail Polish Collection


----------



## fawp (Dec 20, 2008)

I still want this really, really bad!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2008)

Dang, i love all three colors, but especially the first one. I want !


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jan 27, 2009)

*All three are co0L



*


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 27, 2009)

I like the first one


----------



## Lucy (Jan 27, 2009)

i love or. it looks like such an interesting colour


----------

